# Duyuru > Gündem >  %47 Bir Devlet Planı mı?

## bozok

%47 Bir Devlet Planı mı? - Fatma Sibel Yüksek 

24.07.2007



(Açık İstihbarat Not : Sayın Okuyucular; 

21 Mayıs 2005'te kaleme aldığımız *"Batı Bey'in Can Polat'ı Erdoğan için Seçim Anı"*  başlıklı yazı ile kulağınıza kaçırdığımız kar suyunu; 20 Nisan 2007 tarihinde *"Bir Muhtıra üevresinde Danseden İki Devlet Adamı"*  başlıklı yazımızda Tayyip Erdoğan'ı *"Devletin Adamı"* olarak nitelendirerek somutlaştırmıştık. 

Fatma Sibel Yüksek'in aşağıdaki yazısında; derinlerden gelen *"AKP Devletin Partisidir"* fısıltılarını okuduğunuzda, yukarıdaki yazıların daha bir anlam kazandığını göreceksiniz. AKP projesine bel bağlayan Devletimiz; 1900'lerin başında yaptığı hatayı aynen tekrarlamaktadır) 


*"Bir yerlerde satıldık"* şeklindeki tesbitimize, *"teessüf"* bildiren dostlarımız oldu...

*"Devlet kendini satmaz.. Belki birilerini 'satın alır' ama kendini satmaz..Devletin Dolmabahçe salonlarıyla, Papermoon'larla işi olmaz; bırakın bu gazeteci fantezilerini canım!"*  şeklinde, -bana göre hamaset ağırlıklı- tepkiler verenler oldu..

Devletin *'kendini sattığına'*  Türk milleti tarih boyunca pek çok kez tanık olmuştur..

Ancak, dua edelim ki milletimizin, *"devletin satışlara getirildiği noktada"*  mevcutu yıkıp yenisini kurmak gibi *'çılgın'* becerileri vardır..

Neyse, konumuz bu değil. 

Konumuz, pastörize yumurtalı, 
kosterli, 
*'ananı da al git lan"*lı, 
*"yan gelip yatıyorsunuz"*lu AKP'nin ezici zaferi..

AKP'lerin kendilerini bile şaşkına uğratan bu neticeyi, Nazım Hikmet'in 

*"Akrep gibisin kardeşim!"*  

şiiriyle karşılayıp evine kapanan da var, 

*"Durmak yok, yola devam"*  şiarıyla AKP'yi nasıl alaşağı edeceğine kafa yoran da var (ki ben bu azme hayranım!)

*"Devlet kendini satmaz!"* 

diye kendinden emin bir şekilde konuşanların ilginç tezleri var..

Fazla yorum yapmamaya çalışarak, *"aktarıcı"* pozisyonunda yazacağız...

*Denir ki:

"Türk Devleti'nin önündeki en büyük tehlike dış destekli ayrılıkçı harekettir. Ayrılıkçı Kürt hareketinin özellikle Irak'ın işgalinden sonra, gerek siyasi, gerek ekonomik anlamda çok büyük bir güç kazandığı biliniyor..
( yorum yapmayayım diyordum ama dayanamadım, kazandırmasaydınız! Eliniz armut mu topluyordu?)

Devam edelim...

"Eğer Türkiye, bu sorunu çözemezse, çok değil en geç 3 yıl içerisinde "parçalanma" noktasına gelir. Allah korusun, bir iç savaş bile engellenemeyebilir!" * 

Peki *'çözüm'*  dediğiniz nedir?

*"Bu kavram, siz 'ulusalcı-millici' kesimin pek hoşuna gitmiyor ama, çözüm siyasidir..*

*Yani?*

* "Yanisi, bir takım temsil mekanizmalarını harekete geçirecek, geçmişin tahribatını onarmaya başlayacak projeksiyonlara ihtiyaç var..." * 

Yani, yeni bir *'düzovacı'*  bulacaksınız, Mustafa Karaalioğlu ile Ece Temelkuran da 

*"Cellatı hayranlıktan felç edecek bir şehrazat dili bulmalıyız"*  

diye şiirler okuyarak, romantik romantik "Kürt konferansları" düzenleyecekler? 

Olmaz, tutmaz..Türk milleti gıcık alır! 

*"Hayır, bu başka..Düzova'yla, Ece Temelkuran romantizmiyle falan alakası yok. Bu, devletin bizzat içinde olduğu, "güçlü bir iktidarın"  çatısı altında, ülkenin ve devletin bölünmezliğini de garanti eden, federasyon seçeneklerini dışlayan, sonuç almaya kararlı çok kapsamlı bir proje.."*

*Vay, vay, vay, vay!...*

Neyse..üzetleyerek ve AKP'nin *"seçim zaferiyle"*  bağlayarak devam edelim:

*"AKP'nin güçlü iktidarı bir devlet projesidir..Kontrol altında bir iktidar kazandırmadır.*  

* Siyasi partiler ve iktidarlar birer araçtır. Devlet, koşullara göre her araca yatırım yapar.. Eğer, bir CHP-MHP koalisyonu, veya tek başına MHP iktidara gelseydi, geçerli mantığın aksine, Türkiye'nin bölünmesi işte o zaman gündeme gelecekti. Güneydoğu hepten kopacaktı."*  

Devlet Bahçeli'nin seçim meydanında urgan fırlatması, son derece tehlikeli bir hareketti ve Kızılderili reisinin baltasını yere vurması gibi savaşı başlatan bir sembol değeri kazanabilirdi! 

üok tehlikeliydi.. CHP ve MHP, devletin artık kaçınılmaz noktaya gelen 'dönüşümünü' yönetebilecek esnekliğe sahip değiller..

Bu potansiyel sadece AKP'de var..

Kürt sorunu sadece AKP'nin içinde eritilebilir ve ehlileştirilebilir. . Ahmet Türk'ün *"AKP'nin oyları planlarımızı bozdu"*  şeklindeki açıklamasına dikkat! 

Ahmet Türk'ün *'planı'* neydi? Veya, Ahmet Türk'ün planı aslında kimin planıydı? 

*'Bağımsızlar'*  vasıtasıyla belli bir oranda Meclis'e yansıtılmış irade ile AKP içindeki 'uzlaştırıcı' unsurların varlığı; silahlı mücadeleden yana olan Kürt gruplarını yalnızlaştıracaktır..

AKP'nin bir *'devlet partisi'*  olduğunu kimse unutmasın.. *'Değişimi göze alan ve kendisini yeni koşullara uyarlama becerisine sahip' devletin partisi..."*

*Soru: AKP'nin yan çizmeme garantisi ne? Bu plan, "kuzuyu kurda emanet etme"  tehlikesini de barındırmıyor mu?*

*Cevap: "Tayyip Bey'in geleceği de, çocuklarına nasıl bir dünya bırakacağı da, AKP'nin geleceği de, Türkiye'nin geleceği de bu mutabakatın başarısına bağlı.."*

*Demek bir 'mutabakat' var!*

* "Bu durumda AKP, kendisine sunulmuş olan bu büyük gücü kullanırken dayatmalardan uzak duracak, her projede uzlaşma arayacak, kavga ve gerilim politikaları bir yana bırakılacak..İnanalım mı?" * 

*"Evet öyle olacak, inanın..Cumhurbaşkanı seçiminde de sorun yaşanmayacak, Meclis Başkanı da bütün partilerin evet diyeceği bir isim olacak..Hedef, 2 yıl içinde terör ve güneydoğu sorununu tamamen çözdükten sonra, daha doğal dengelerin yansıyacağı bir Meclis için belki yeni bir seçime gitmek.."*

*Peki, MHP Meclis'te arzu edilmeyen bir takım sorunlar çıkarırsa?* 

*"Beklenenin aksine, silahların patladığı bir Meclis olmayacak... MHP, seviyeli bir muhalefet çizgisi izleyecek. MHP, ücalan'ın idam edilmemesi olayında da olduğu gibi, her zaman devletin tercihlerine saygı duymuştur. Yeri geldiğinde, kan kusup kızılcık şurubu içtim demiştir. Bahçeli, "urgan fırlatma' hatasının farkında.. Ayrıca, bu planın sadece Kürtleri değil, MHP'yi ehlileştirmeyi de amaçladığını unutmayın.."*

(Nasıl ama?! Bir yandan "CHP-MHP koalisyonu olur" diyenleri 'siyaset mühendisliği' ile suçlayıp, bir yandan da siyaset mühendisliğinin feriştahını yapmışlar! 

Kendisini aldatılmış hissedenlerin başında Deniz Baykal geliyordur herhalde..Evden çıkmayışı, AKP'nin ezici üstünlüğünden çok böyle bir hayal kırıklığından olsa gerek...)

...................
Planda, çok da yeni bir şey yok..

*"Düzova'nın"*  biraz daha rötuşlanmış bir modeliyle karşı karşıyayız...

Yeni olan, bir tek şey var-ki çok önemli!- o da bu tür *'çözüm politikaları"*  etrafında ilk kez güçlü bir iktidarın örülüyor olması..

Bir de (bu da çok önemli)..

*"Devlet içindeki muhtelif kanatların"* ilk kez bir *'çözüm planı'*  etrafında birbirine yaklaşmaya başlamaları...

Peki, seçim sandığı nasıl bu kadar garanti edilebildi? 

*Tarhan Erdem'e 'yüzde 48' rakamını kim verdi?*  

AKP, burnundan ateş soluyan fındık üreticilerinden, medya tarafından *'ulusalcı çetelerin kalesi'* ilan edilen Trabzon'dan bile nasıl bu kadar oy alabildi? 

Oy oranlarında sanki *'cetvelle çizilmiş'*  gibi bir hava var değil mi? 

Masa başı planının tek belirleyicisi AKP ve destekçileri olsaydı, anlaşılan MHP barajı aşamamış olacaktı..

Başka unsurların bastırmasıyla MHP'ye yüzde 15'in kafi görüldüğü anlaşılıyor*.. (" Yükselen milliyetçiliğin" gazını almak da gerekiyordu)*  

*"Bağımsızların"* oranı ve merkez sağı toplarlama misyonunu aldığı anlaşılan Mesut Yılmaz'ın gelişi de da yine sağlam bir cetvelin varlığına işaret ediyor..

Bir de,sandık açıp zarf saymanın teknolojinin bu kadar geliştiği bir dünyada ne kadar ilkel ve komik bir yöntem olduğunu unutmayın. 

*(Bir saat içinde 5 bin kişinin cebine nasıl da "Yaşar Paşa sabetaydır" mesajı çekilmişti?)*  

Bir adet *'beyin bilgisayarın'*  başında istediğiniz dengeleri oluşturursunuz.. 

Vatandaş haklı, *"parmağımı niye boyuyorsunuz kardeşim!"* diye isyan etmekte...

ünümüzdeki on yıl içinde, Türk demokrasi tarihinin en büyük sırlarından biri ortaya çıktığında yer yerinden oynayacak...

----------


## bozok

ANKARA'DA 6 KOLDAN ANAYASA SAVAşI

*Fatma Sibel Yüksek / 30.07.2007*

Kendisine 11 Eylül olayıyla zemin hazırlayan Atlantik saldırganlığına daha fazla direnemeyeceğimiz aslında belliydi..Rusya gibi ülkeler, güçlü altyapıları ve Putin gibi bir lider bulmanın şansıyla süreçten varlıklarını koruyarak çıktılar. Zavallı Irak'ın ve Afganistan'ın düştükleri hal ortada, İran direniyor..Biz de emperyalizmin Türkiye'deki dayanakları olan mandacı, cemaatçi, alt kimlikçi, demokrat ve neoliberal görünümlü işbirlikçilere karşı, bu ülkenin milli aydınları olarak, Atatürk ilkeleri çevresinde sağlı-sollu direnmeye çalıştık... 

Ama, olmadı..

Kurumlar, bireylerin gösterdiği cesaret ve direnme gücünü gösteremedi. Kimi Pentagon'a boynunu uzattı, kimi Meclis'te 75 sandalye kapmaya fit oldu, kimi Dolmabahçe sarayının taş duvarları arasında Mustafa Kemal'in kemiklerini sızlattı... 

Makarna ve kömür karşılığında oy veren insanlara kızmak için, açlığın ne demek olduğunu bilmemek gerekir..Açlığın pençesine düşmüş bir insan, midesine girecek sıcak bir yemeğin kimden geldiğine bakma imkanına sahip değildir. Hiç birimiz, çocuğunu parasızlıktan okula gönderemeyen anneden, Başbakan'ın meydanlarda övünerek anlattığı 17 YTL yardımı geri çevirmesini bekleyemeyiz.. 

Halka kızmanın kimseye faydası yok; ortada bu kadar çok *"satıcı"* varken gücümüz garibana yetmesin. Kaldı ki halk, kendi istikbalini ve onurunu savunan *'aydınına'* ihanet etmiş bile olsa, bu dünyanın sonu değildir. Milli mücadeleyi başlatmak için Anadolu'ya sığınan Mustafa Kemal'i şehre sokmayanlar da oldu bu topraklarda..Kuvvayı Milliye'cilere erzak vermeyip taşla kovalayanlar da... 

*ünümüze bakacağız...*

*Ama, Mustafa Kemal tarafından kurulan Milli Devlet'in kalelerinden büyük bir bölümünün düştüğü gerçeğini görerek önümüze bakacağız..*

* B ve C planları üzerinde kafa yoracağız..*

*"Yüzde 47 Devlet Planı mı?"* başllıklı yazımızda okuduğunuz gibi, devletin ayakta kalabilmiş son 'milli unsurları' da *"Türkiye'nin bölünme tehlikesinin ancak AKP ile aşılabileceğine"*  kendisini inandırmış durumda *.."Küresel planları bozamıyoruz, bari içinde olalım"* mantığının bir uzantısı bu..Ya da, kendisini hala *"ipleri elinde tutan"* mevkiinde görme ihtiyacı.. 

Hatırlanacağı üzere, MİT'in yaptığı *'ulus devlet'* açıklaması ve Cevat üneş'in tezleri ile bu politikanın ilk işaretleri yılbaşında verilmişti..Umarız, insan psikolojisinin en tehlikeli hallerinden birisi olan *"kendini kandırma"*nın sonuçları ile en ağır biçimde yüzleşmezler.. 
................

Konumuza gelirsek, 

AKP'nin 'solcusu' Zafer üskül, daha mazbatasını almadan, *"Atatürkçülüğü anayasadan çıkaralım"*  buyurdu..Bunun, öylesine bir entellektüel tartışma girişimi olduğunu düşünmemek lazım.. üskül'ün zamanlamasını tuhaf bulup *"acul"* davranmakla eleştirenler de yanılıyor.. *Türk Devleti'ni küresel şeytanların, Ermeni Patrikhanesi'nin, Barzani ve Talaba'nin, Yunanistan'ın, ABD'nin, AB'nin, İsrail ve Vatikan'ın desteği ile teslim alanların hiç gecikmeksizin halletmesi gereken iş, yeni bir anayasadır.. 

Anayasalar, devletin biçimini ve işleyişini belirleyen temel belgelerdir. Her anayasaya devleti kuran ideolojinin izleri düşer..Artık devlet el değiştirdiğine göre, AKP iktidarı Mustafa Kemal'in anayasası ile yola devam edemez.. 

üünkü AKP, devleti yeniden kuruyor...  

Ankara'daki "anayasa savaşları"  yeni değil.. Son Türk devletinin makas değiştireceğini gören her akıllı kesim insanı, aylardır harıl harıl "anayasa taslağı" hazırlıyor...*  

*Belli başlı hazırlıklar şunlar: 

BİR; Bilkent üniversitesi'nde Prof Dr. Ergun üzbudun'un başkanlığında yapılan çalışma -ki bu atölyeye ABD'nin yakın ilgisi biliniyor.

İKİ;  AKP'nin Burhan Kuzu ile başlatıp, Zafer üskül'ün 'açılım ve atılımlarıyla' sürdürdüğü dinamik çalışma..

üü; TüSİAD ve bir kısım masondan destek bulan, YüK merkezli çalışma..

DüRT; Küreselleşmenin dışladığı aşırı İslamcı unsurların alternatifi olan "Hilafet Anayasası"...

BEş; AB Derneği Başkanı Haluk Günuğur başkanlığındaki AB destekli çalışma. (AB Genel Sekreterliği de işin içinde..) 

ALTI; DTP ve Kürtçü gruplar tarafından yürütülen "federasyon" tezine dayalı anayasa taslağı..* 

Nasıl? Beğendiniz mi?

Ne demiş Mao? *"Bin çiçek açsın, bin fikir yarışsın"* 

Bu kadar *'renkli'* bir Meclis'e, böyle *'renkli'* bir anayasa arayışı yakışır..Tıpkı, Sivas Kongresi'nden sonra kurulan ve içinde etnik kimlikllerin, cemaatlerin, mandacıların cirit attığı 1. Meclis gibi.... 

Peki, *"milli unsurların"* eli boş mu duruyor? Yok mu onların bir 'anayasası'?

Ankara kazan, ben kepçe arıyorum..Bulur bulmaz yazacağım, söz!


*(Tayyip Bey'den merhamet dilenen tatlı su balıkları için not

"ERKEK GİBİ SAVAşSAYDINIZ, KADIN GİBİ AĞLAMAZDINIZ.."
Granada Emiri Ebu Abdullah Muhammed, ülkesini hiç direnmeden 50 maddelik bir anlaşma ile 'Kirli İsabel'e  teslim ettikten sonra, İspanyolların bugün "Arabın Ağladığı Tepe" ismini verdikleri yerden, Elhamra Sarayı'na son kez bakarken gözyaşlarına hakim olamaz..Emir'in annesi Ayşe Sultan'ın tarihe geçen sözü ise şöyle: "Ağlama Emir ağlama..Eğer erkek gibi savaşsaydın, şimdi kadın gibi ağlamazdın!"*

----------

